# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  NAS-сервер Edimax NS-2502 после прошивки

## SergeyRakitin

Взял последнюю прошивку с официального сайта, залил. После сервер перестал грузиться. Постоянно моргает питание. На пинги 192.168.2.5 не отвечает. Пробывал сбрасывать в заводские настройки. Тоже ничего не помогает.
Может кто знает как, можно перезалить прошивку?
Есть какие нибудь программки, которые позволяли бы определять IP в сети подключенных устройств?

----------

